# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Marrëdhëniet Kosovë - Serbi

## Dar_di

*Kosova do paqe, jo luftë me Serbinë!*

Shkruan: Prof. Dr. Mehdi HYSENI

Kosova e as Shqipëria nuk kanë kurrfarë interesi që të kenë marrëdhënie të mira politike, ekonomike, tregtare, kulturore dhe diplomatike me Serbinë, derisa ajo të mos e njohë Republikën e Kosovës, ashtu sikurse 91 shtete të tjera anëtare të Kombeve të Bashkuara.

Ne, me çdo kusht duam fqinjësi të mirë dhe paqe të qëndrueshme me Serbinë, por kjo varet nga vetë politika zyrtare serbe e Beogradit, jo nga shqiptarët, as nga Shqipëria. Një kaptinë e re e marrëdhënieve ndërmjet Prishtinës dhe Beogradit, do të hapet vetëm atëherë, kur Serbia ta njohë Republikën e Kosovës. Ndryshe çdo dialog politik me Serbinë shpie në kontestimin dhe në mohimin gradual të pavarësisë së Kosovës.


*Shqiptarët nuk i tremben kërcënimeve të Nikoliqit*

Tomislav Nikoliq (president i Serbisë): Nëse shfaqet nevoja, Kosovën e kthejmë edhe me luftë. Pavarësisht nga kërcënimet e këtilla paralajmëruese luftarake të presidentit të Serbisë, Tomislav Nikoliq në adresë të Kosovës ( nga ushtrimi i strategjisë dhe i taktikës së frikësimit, si dhe nga aksionet subversive dhe terroriste të Serbisë, të demonstruara qe 13 vjet në pjesën veriore të Kosovës), kjo, në asnjë mënyrë, nuk do të thotë se shqiptarët i tremben luftës kërcënuese të Serbisë së nikoliqëve, të daçiqëve dhe të vuk jeremiqëveetj. Përkundrazi, shqiptarët së bashku me partnerët dhe me miqtë e tyre amerikanë dhe evropianë, nuk do të qëndrojnë indiferentë e as në vonesë, nëse Kosova, do të sulmohej nga Serbia. Këtë fakt, duhet ta mbajnë parasysh zjarrvënësit çetniko-fashistë të Sllobodan Milosheviqit dhe të Vojslav Sheshelit mbase Kosova nuk është më plaçkë koloniale e Serbisë, por një shtet i pavarur dhe sovran (edhe pse si shkak dhe pasojë e vetos së Rusisë në KS, ende nuk është njohur nga Organizata e Kombeve të Bashkuara), që mbështetet direkt dhe indirekt nga një superfuqi botërore-Amerika, nga Aleanca e Atlantikut Verior (NATO), si dhe nga 22 vende të Bashkimit Evropian (BE). Si rrjedhim, në rastin më të skajshëm dhe më imagjinar spekulues astrologjik, ndoshta, një ditë, Ballkani do të mund të shndërrohej në ndonjë det adriatik ( si pasojë e tërmeteve tektonike natyrore), por Kosova të rikthehet nën Serbinë kolonialiste, ajo nuk do të ndodhë më kurrë në historinë e Ballkanit.

Megjithatë, është çështje e Tomislav Nikoliqit se çfarë ëndrra dhe ide të zeza e të kobshme ai bluan në kokën e tij për Kosovën shqiptare. Mirëpo, ai së bashku me të gjitha forcat ultranacionaliste, fashiste dhe kolonialiste serbomëdha, duhet ta mbajnë parasysh faktin se, nëse Serbia ish-kolonialiste në çfarëdo forme ia imponon luftën Kosovës, kjo nuk do të thotë se shqiptarët, invaduesit e tyre çetniko-fashistë shekullorë serbë, do ti presin vetëm me protesta dhe me revolta paqësore sikurse në vitet 1968, 1981, 1982, 1989, 1990, 1991, 1997etj. (duke kërkuar me të drejtë liri, pavarësi dhe bashkimin e Kosovës me Shqipëri), kur Kosova ende ishte e vetme dhe e pambrojtur nën hudhrën dhe çekanin e sundimit të egër serbo-jugosllav, por do të reagojnë si një komb dhe, si një shtet i përbashkët, duke iu përgjigjur flakë për flakë, ashtu si e meriton çdo agresor dhe pushtues i huaj, që do të mësynte për të okupuar Kosovën e Shqipërisë Etnike.


*Plaçka koloniale e Serbisë së madhe*

Fati i Kosovës nuk është më në mëshirën e Serbisë kolonialiste dhe imperialiste ballkanike, por në duar të shqiptarëve dhe të Shqipërisë, të Amerikës dhe të NATO-s!

Këta janë faktorët kryesorë, që si në kohë lufte, ashtu edhe në kohë paqeje, janë mburoja e çeliktë e mbrojtjes dhe e ruajtjes së Kosovës së pavarur dhe sovrane.

Mirëpo, nëse Serbia me çdo kusht do luftë për të copëtuar Veriun, apo ndonjë pjesë tjetër të territorit të Kosovës, atëherë, logjikisht dhe ligjërisht, ajo duhet të llogaritë në kundërpërgjigjen luftarake vetëmbrojtëse të Republikës së Kosovës dhe të garantuesve të saj evropiano-ndërkombëtarë, siç janë Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës dhe partnerët e saj, NATO dhe BE.

Një luftë të tillë eventuale pushtuese ( të padëshirueshme për Kosovën dhe për Shqipërinë, si dhe për Amerikën, për NATO-n dhe për BE-në), të shkaktuar nga Serbia, Beogradi, do ta paguante me një çmim shumë të shtrenjtë dhe me pasoja të rënda e të paparashikueshme, jo vetëm në dëme materiale dhe në njerëz, por do humbiste edhe territore të tjera, siç janë Novi Pazari, Presheva, Bujanoci, Medvegja dhe Vojvodina hungareze dhe kroate. Territore këto, që historikisht, kurrënjëherë nuk kanë qenë prona legale serbe, por vetëm plaçkë koloniale e Serbisë së madhe, që nga shekulli XIX, të cilat, edhe sot, në dekadën e dytë të shekullit XXI, kanë të njëjtin status të pandryshuar kolonial serb.

Mirëpo, Serbia e Tomislav Nikoliqit (president aktual), nuk po mjaftohet vetëm me këto territore kontestuese dhe ilegale të huaja (shqiptare, kroate dhe hungareze), por në sy të Amerikës, të BE-së dhe të NATO-s, sërish po e kërcënon Kosovën shqiptare (ashtu sikurse politika fashiste dhe kolonialiste e Slobodan Milosheviqit) se, nëse lind nevoja, edhe me luftë, do ta rikthejë Kosovën nën sundimin kolonial të saj.

Fundja, presidenti i Serbisë, Tomislav Nikoliq së bashku me të gjithë bashkëmendimtarët dhe me bashkëmbështetësit e tij ultranacionalistë millosheviqianë dhe sheshelistë, duhet të mos jetojnë në ëndrra dhe në iluzione të shkreta dhe dështuese të Serbisë gjenocidale të Slobodan Milosheviqit dhe të Kishës Ortodokse Serbe, se gjoja nëse shfaqet nevoja, edhe me luftë, do ta rikthejnë Kosovën shqiptare nën kthetrat e përgjakshme 100-vjeçare të sundimit tiranik kolonial të Serbisë, sepse,nëse shqiptarëve u imponohet lufta nga ana e Serbisë, atëherë shqiptarët nuk kanë ku të shkojnë jashtë Kosovës së Shqipërisë, janë të detyruar, ta mbrojnë atë, edhe me luftë, ashtu sikurse Ushtria Çlirimtare e Kosovës (UÇK), e cila me luftën e saj të drejtë vetëmbrojtëse çlirimtare kombëtare dhe antikolonialiste ia ndryshoi faqen historisë së Kosovës, duke e shpëtura, duke e çliruar dhe duke e pavarësuar përgjithmonë nga Serbia kolonialiste dhe imperialiste.

Edhe tani në kohë paqeje, ashtu sikurse në kohë lufte si UÇK-ja, ashtu edhe i gjithë populli shqiptar i Republikës së Kosovës ka mbështetjen e fuqishme, të gjithanshme dhe të parezervë të Amerikës dhe të NATO-s. Kjo do të thotë se Republika e Kosovës është nën mbrojtjen dhe sigurinë e plotë nga çdo ndërhyrje qoftë e jashtme apo e brendshme, që do të prekte sovranitetin e saj territorial dhe shtetëror.


*Kosova e pavarur, e njohur nga 91 shtete të bashkësisë ndërkombëtare*

Prandaj, pavarësisht nga deklaratat fashisoide dhe kërcënuese luftarake të Tomislav Nikoliqit (president aktual) dhe të Vuk Jeremiqit (ministër i Jashtëm) se për të gjallë të tij, Kosova nuk do të arrijë në OKB, Serbia nuk duhet të luajë me letrat politiko-propagandistike të zjarrit të luftës së Sllobodan Milosheviqit, të Vojislav Sheshelit dhe të Kishës Ortodokse Serbe, sepse do të digjej më keq sesa në vitin 1999 (24 mars  10 qershor) ngaqë sot Kosova është shtet i pavarur dhe sovran, i njohur nga 91 shtete të bashkësisë ndërkombëtare, që do të thotë se më nuk është krahinë e vetmuar, vasale dhe e kolonizuar nga Serbia kolonialiste dhe militariste. Për më tepër, Kosova është vetëm një shtet fqinjë i Serbisë, as më pak e as më shumë! Kjo duhet të jetë e rëndësishme për Serbinë nëse do dialog, bashkëpunim dhe fqinjësi të mirë me Republikën e Kosovës. Ndryshe Kosova e as Shqipëria nuk kanë kurrfarë interesi që të kenë marrëdhënie të mira politike, ekonomike, tregtare, kulturore dhe diplomatike me Serbinë, derisa ajo të mos e njohë Republikën e Kosovës, ashtu sikurse 91 shtete të tjera anëtare të Kombeve të Bashkuara.


Sa më sipër, jo vetëm nacionalistët shovinistë antidemokratë serbomëdhenj (që i përkasin vijës së hekurt antishqiptare, ashtu sikurse dikur Slobodan Milosheviqi etj/) siç janë Tomislav Nikoliiq (president i Serbisë) dhe Vuk Jeremiq (ministër i Jashtëm i Serbisë), si të gjithë serbët, njëherë e përgjithmonë, duhet të kuptojnë dhe, njëherazi të pajtohen me faktin e pakundërshtueshëm, se Shqiptarët nuk kanë luftuar për autonomi, por për pavarësi dhe, mirëfilli, që të mos ngelin nën suverenitetin jugosllav, konkluzion aksiomatik ky, i argumentuar dhe i peshuar si në aspektin historik, realist, etik, politik, juridik ashtu edhe në atë shkencor nga arkitekti dhe eruditi më i shquar i diplomacisë amerikane, përkatësisht ndërkombëtare (XX dhe XXI), ish-sekretari i shtetëror i SHBA-së, Henri Kisinger (Does America need a foreign policy? New York, 2001, f.270).

----------


## Dar_di

*Daçiq: marrëveshjet me Prishtinën do të zbatohen*

Seanca e Parlamentit të Serbisë, në agjendën e së cilës ka qenë zgjedhja e qeverisë, ka nisur pas disa shtyrjeve në orën 18:30, ndërkohë që mandatari Ivica Daçiq ka nisur prezantimin e programit dhe të përbërjes së qeverisë së re pas orës 19:00.

Daçiq ka thënë se objektivi kryesor i qeverisë së re do të jetë forcimi i themeleve të Serbisë dhe se për këtë qëllim duhet mbledhur njerëzit më inteligjentë.

"Dua të punoj për të ardhmen e vendit tonë dhe të popullit tonë. Nuk dua të merrem me ndarjet, as të tanishmet, as ato të para 20 vjetëve... Dua të ndërtojmë një vizion integral të së ardhmes së Serbisë dhe një qeveri të orientuar kah e ardhmja dhe jo e kaluara", ka thënë Daçiq gjatë fjalimit të tij, raportojnë mediat serbe.

Ai po ashtu ka theksuar se prioritet i qeverisë do të jetë rimëkëmbja ekonomike e vendit.

Daçiq ka thënë se Serbia nuk do të njohë pavarësinë e Kosovës, porse "është e nevojshme" që të zbatohet çdo marrëveshje e arritur në dialog me Prishtinën.

"Qeveria e Serbisë do normalizimin e jetës së të gjithë qytetarëve në territorin e Kosovës. Është e nevojshme që të zbatohen të gjitha ato, për të cilat është rënë dakord në dialogun teknik me Prishtinën, si dhe të vazhdojë dialogu në nivel politik, me pjesëmarrjen e zyrtarëve më të lartë shtetërorë", ka thënë Daçiq.

Sipas tij, çështja e Kosovës do të zgjidhet me mjete paqësore, duke respektuar zgjidhjet demokratike.

Daçiq ka thënë se përshpejtimi i integrimit evropian të Serbisë, me përpjekjet maksimale për marrjen e datës së negociatave të anëtarësimit në BE, është synim i qeverisë së re. 

_REL_

----------


## Dar_di

*Shqiptarët e duan paqen, por nuk frikësohen nga lufta*

Ministri i Jashtëm i Shqipërisë, Edmond Panariti iu është përgjigjur kërcënimeve për luftë të presidentit të Serbisë, Tomislav Nikolic.

Gjatë homazheve në Prekaz, Panariti ka deklaruar që nuk druhet nga këto kërcënime, por se shqiptarët janë përcaktuar për një tjetër politikë.

“Nuk ka kërcënim që mund t’i frikësojë shqiptarët, por kjo nuk është rruga që mund të zgjidhë problemet”, ka thënë shefi i diplomacisë shqiptare gjatë ditës së dytë të vizitës së tij zyrtare në Kosovë, raporton Kosova.

“Shqiptarët edhe në luftëra kanë treguar se janë popull paqedashës, që dëshiron të bashkëjetojë me fqinjët dhe asnjëherë nuk kanë qenë agresorë, ndaj dëshirojmë të vazhdojmë këtë frymë”, ka thënë ministri Panariti.

Gjatë vizitës në Prekaz, i shoqëruar nga ambasadori i Shqipërisë, Islam Lauka, ministri Panariti është takuar me përfaqësuesin e familjes Jashari, Murat Jasharin. 

_Telegrafi_

----------


## Dar_di

*Me deklarata luftënxitëse, Serbisë s’i ndihmon as Zoti*

Eurodeputetja gjermane, Doris Pack në një intervistë për Radio Dukagjinin ka folur për deklaratat e fundit që vijnë nga zyrtarët e Serbisë e që kanë të bëjnë me Kosovën.
Duke komentuar deklaratën e presidentit të ri të Serbisë, Tomisllav Nikolic, se a “është e nevojshme ta marrin Kosovën me luftë”, Pack ka thënë se me këso lloj deklaratash Serbisë nuk mund t’i ndihmojë as Zoti.

“Ju nuk duhet t’i kushtoni shumë rëndësi këtyre fjalëve të çmendura. Në fund të fundit ai duhet të respektojë realitetin në të kundërtën do të ndëshkohet. Nëse vazhdohet me këso lloj deklaratash, atëherë Serbisë as Zoti nuk mund ti ndihmoj”, ka thënë Pack.

Madje Pack shkon edhe më tutje, duke thënë se me lojërat politike që është duke i bërë Serbia dhe me demokracinë jofunksionale, ky shtet është duke shkuar në qorrsokak. 

_Telegrafi_

----------


## Llapi

*Ahtisaari: Serbia ta njohë Kosovën, ose të shkojë në Rusi*

28-07-2012 14:12 CET


Serbinë nuk duhet lejuar të hyjë në BE gjithnjë derisa nuk e njeh Kosovën dhe as duhet ofruar kurrfarë favoresh, tha Martti Ahtisaari, fituesi i çmimit Nobel për paqe, i cili ka qenë edhe i dërguar i OKB-së për çështjen e statusit të Kosovës.

Serbinë nuk do ta lejoja të hyjë në BE derisa nuk e njeh Kosovën. Serbia që moti e ka humbur të drejtën në Kosovën. Ajo me vite të tëra është sjellë keq ndaj kosovarëve, tha Ahtisaari nga selia e institutit për paqe Crisis Management Initiative, transmeton Koha.

Besoj se së shpejti edhe shteti i 100-të do ta njohë Kosovën, theksoi ai.

Momentalisht 91 shtete e kanë njohur Kosovën, por në mesin e tyre nuk janë edhe pesë vende të BE-së, Spanja, Rumania, Sllovakia, Greqia dhe Qipro.

Vendet që nuk e kanë njohur Kosovën, e kanë trimëruar Serbinë në përpjekjet e saj, por jam i bindur se kjo do të ndërrojë së shpejti, tha ish presidenti i Finlandës.

Presidenti i ri serb, Tomisllav Nikolliq para pak kohësh deklaroi se nuk do ta njohë Kosovën, madje as me kusht të (mos) hyrjes në BE.

Nëse duan në Rusi, le të shkojnë atje. Kurrfarë lëshimesh pe nuk janë të pranueshme, as në BeH as tjetërkund, thekson Ahtisaari.

Deklarata e tij nuk është pjesë zyrtare e politikës finlandeze, por diplomatët theksojnë se Ahtisaari ka ndikim të madh në politikën ndërkombëtare. /koha/

----------


## Dar_di

*KOSOVA KUSHTI KRYESORE PËR SERBINË PËR ANËTARËSIM*

Këshilli Evropian nga fundi i këtij viti sipas të gjitha gjasave do t’ia miratojë Serbisë fillimin e bisedimeve për anëtarësim, por me kushte që nuk do të jenë aspak të lehta për tu përmbushur.

Agjencia serbe e lajmeve Tanjug duke cituar burimet diplomatike në Bruksel, shkruan se në samitin e Këshillit Evropian nga fundi i vitit, do të miratohet rekomandimi i Komisionit Evropian nga dhjetori i vitit të kaluar që Serbisë t’i caktohet data e fillimit të bisedimeve për anëtarësim.

“Mirëpo, krahas këtij vendimi do të lidhen një sërë kushtesh që Serbia duhet t’i plotësojë për të filluar realisht bisedimet”, ka theksuar burimi nga BE-ja, raporton kjo agjencia lajmesh. Sipas saj, shumica e kushteve kanë të bëjnë me normalizimin e raporteve me Kosovën.

Ky këshill në mars të këtij viti vërtetoi marrjen e statusit të kandidatit për Serbinë, me vërejtjen se për fillimin e negociatave do të vendoset më vonë.

Sipas këtij diplomati, kërkesat ndaj Serbisë në raport me Kosovën janë zbatimi i plotë i marrëveshjeve të arritura deri tash në dialog me Prishtinën, pastaj arritja e marrëveshjes dhe zbatimin i saj për energjinë elektrike dhe telekomunikacionin, si dhe fillimi i dialogut politik.

Përveç kësaj, Serbisë i kërkohet t’i shpërbëjë strukturat paralele që ekzistojnë në veri të Kosovës dhe të ndihmohen KFOR-i e EULEX-i për të lëvizur lirshëm edhe në veri të Ibrit.

Ky burim i BE-së, sipas Tanjugut, ka përkujtuar se skenari i fillimit të kushtëzuar të negociatave për anëtarësim do të hyjë në fuqi vetëm nëse qeveria e re serbe do të vazhdojë me reforma të brendshme dhe nëse tregon vullnet politik për të bashkëpunuar me Brukselin sa i përket Kosovës.

Raportohet se në BE edhe ashtu nuk ekziston unitet i plotë përkitazi me caktimin e kushtëzuar të datës së fillimit të negociatave me Serbinë dhe se në këtë definim të kushteve fjalën kryesore e ka Gjermania.

_RTK_

----------


## halla mine

> Daçiq ka thënë se *Serbia* nuk do të njohë pavarësinë e Kosovës, porse "është e nevojshme" që të zbatohet çdo marrëveshje e arritur në *dialog me Prishtinën.*





> Sipas këtij diplomati(nga BE-ja, burim diplomatik nga Brukseli..??), kërkesat ndaj *Serbisë* në raport me Kosovën janë zbatimi i plotë i marrëveshjeve të arritura deri tash në *dialog me Prishtinën*, pastaj arritja e marrëveshjes dhe zbatimin i saj për energjinë elektrike dhe telekomunikacionin, si dhe fillimi i dialogut politik.


Dialogu behet me Prishtinen pra.. jo me Kosoven si shtet. BE-ja ne kohezion te plote me fjalet e Daçiqit.

----------


## Dar_di

*Kuçi: Nëse dikush prodhon kriza, do t’i përgjigjemi*

Zëvendëskryeministri i Republikës së Kosovës, Hajredin Kuçi, gjatë një konferencë për media pas mbledhjes së Qeverisë, duke i komentuar deklaratat e fundit të pushtetarëve serbë në Beograd, ka thënë se ato tashmë nuk përbëjnë kurrfarë rreziku për Kosovën, por përbëjnë rrezik për ta. Ai tha se nuk jemi të prirë që të krijojmë kriza, “por nëse dikush prodhon kriza, ne do t’i përgjigjemi”.

“Mendoj se të gjithë jemi dëshmitarë se deklaratat e tilla i kanë sjellë shumë dhunë deri në shkallë të gjenocidit edhe popullit të Kosovës, por edhe rajonit, që është prodhuar nga qarqet e njëjta, prej njerëzve të njëjtë në politikën e Beogradit. Është një fat i madh që Kosova e ka tejkaluar këtë fazë edhe me përkushtimin e qytetarëve, por edhe me ndihmën e faktorit ndërkombëtar. Ato deklarata nuk paraqesim më rrezik për Kosovën, ato deklarata paraqesin rrezik për politikën serbe dhe për popullin serb, se çfarë mentaliteti politik kanë ata në Serbi. Sido që të jetë, Kosova do të jetë e matshme në reagimin e saj, nuk do të bëjmë inercion negativ, por, sikur e kam thënë një ditë, nuk do të prodhojmë kriza. Por nëse dikush prodhon kriza, ne do t’i përgjigjemi atyre krizave”, ka thënë ai, transmeton Kosovapress.

I pyetur nga gazetarët lidhur me fillimin e dialogut me Serbinë, ai ka thënë se fillimisht duhet të implementohen marrëveshjet që janë arritur deri më tash dhe pastaj Kosova do të marrë çdo vendim në përputhje me Kushtetutën e Kosovës.

“Fillimisht duhet të implementohen të arriturat që kanë qenë deri më tani, pastaj Kosova do ta merr çdo vendim në përputhje me kushtetutën dhe në partneritet të plotë me ShBA-në. Sovraniteti i Kosovës, pavarësia e Kosovës, tërësia territoriale e Kosovës nuk negociohet me askënd, është punë e kryer”, ka thënë ai.

Kuçi nuk ka dashur të komentojë shumë raportin e fundit të EULEX-it, i cili thotë se vrasjet e pasluftës të zyrtarëve të LDK-së janë bërë me motive politike në të cilat janë të përfshirë njerëzit e PDK-së.

“Puna e rendit dhe ligjit është një punë e pavarur, duhet ta bëjnë dhe t’i kryejnë punët e veta të gjitha. Çdo veprim kriminal që është kryer në këtë vend lë të shikojnë dhe le t’i kryejnë punët e tyre. Puna më e mirë në hetuesi bëhet kur nuk flitet në opinion, por punohet në praktikë”, ka thënë ai.

Ndërkaq, lidhur me mosdiskutimin e pikës së rendit të ditës së mbledhjes së Qeverisë për Ligjin për Konfiskimin e Pasurisë së Fituar me Vepër Penale, Kuçi është arsyetuar duke thënë se i është dhënë edhe një javë kohë organizatave joqeveritare për të sjellë vërejtjet e tyre. 

_Telegrafi_

----------


## Dar_di

*Nikolic: “Kosovës serbe” statusin e gjermanëve në Itali e Belgjikë!*

Kryetari i Serbisë, Tomislav Nikolic ka thënë se së shpejti to të përcaktojë strategjinë për Kosovën. Ai gjithashtu ka shtuar se qeveria është e detyruar të zbatojë marrëveshjet me Prishtinën dhe, ka precizuar ai, ato pika të marrëveshjeve që janë në përputhje me kushtetutën dhe me të mirën e Serbisë.

Këto komente ai i ka bërë për gazetën “Danas” të Beogradi, transmeton "Qik".

“Qeveria gjithsesi nuk ka detyrim e as që është e thirrur për diçka që nuk do ta zbatojë për të cilën ekzistojnë interpretime të ndryshme, për shembull, përfaqësimi Kosovës. Pika rreth të cilës po përplaset Serbia. Organizatorët në takime kanë filluar të shkruajnë Kosova me fusnotë, e tash as në dokumente më nuk po futet fusnota në të cilën përshkruhet çfarë është Kosova", ka thënë Nikolic.

Për këtë arsye, ka thënë ai, qeveria e Serbisë ka vendosur që përfaqësuesit e Serbisë të braktisin çdo takim ku Kosova nuk është shënuar sipas marrëveshjes.

Në pyetjen se çfarë do t’iu ofrojë shqiptarëve të Kosovës, të cilët me kushtetutën serbe janë qytetarë të Serbisë, Nikolic ka thënë se “oferta e Rezolutës 1244 e KB-së është autonomia esenciale".

“Do të propozoj, kur të merremi vesh, të jetojnë si gjermanët në Itali ose në Belgjikë. Pa vendim të gjermanëve nuk ka vendim të parlamenti belg. A pak është kjo? Pse të jenë shtet, kjo është aq e pakuptimtë. Disa në Londër më kanë thënë se në Olimpiadë po marrin pjesë Kina, Tajpehu kinez, Hong Kongu kinez. Unë u jam përgjigjur: Nëse institucionet e Prishtinës paraqitën si Kosovë serbe, mund të marrin pjesë në Lojërat olimpike”, ka thënë Nikolic. 

_Telegrafi_

----------


## mesia4ever

Ne duhet te bashkohemi me Shqiperine sa me shpejt, por kjo eshte larg perderisa ka klasa politike qe shikojne vetem interesat personale ne te dyja anet e kufirit. Spo di ndoshta eshte me mire me shtru darka per Ramazan sesa te punohet per shtet e per bashkim.

Boll ma me ndarje ne mes kombit. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EuroStar1

PRISHTINE - Idenë e zëvendëskryeministrit të Kosovës, Hajredin Kuçi, për një traktat paqeje me Serbinë, e ka kundërshtuar edhe deputeti i Partisë Socialiste, njëherësh ish-kryeministri i Shqipërisë në kohën e luftës në Kosovë, Pandeli Majko. 

Majko ka thënë se aktualisht një traktat paqeje mes Serbisë dhe Kosovës do të vendosej detyrimisht në kuadër të një dokumenti ndërkombëtar, që momentalisht do të ishte kryesisht Rezoluta 1244, raporton KTV. 

A do të pranonte Kosova të hynte në kontekstin e këtij dokumenti në bisedime për një traktat paqeje? Për Serbinë, Rezoluta 1244, e cila përmban edhe fjalën Jugosllavi, do të nxiste perceptime juridike dykuptimëshe. Për Serbinë kjo do të ishte marrëveshja mes Shtetit dhe Krahinës, - ka thënë Majko. 

Ish-kryeministri shqiptar ka thënë se një situatë e tillë do të rihapte debate edhe në NATO rreth vazhdimit të prezencës ushtarake në Kosovë, e cila garanton paqen. 

Ideja e zëvendëskryeministrit Kuçi që Kosova të bëjë një traktat të paqes me Serbinë, ka nxitur reagimin edhe të liderit të Lëvizjes Vetëvendosje, Albin Kurti, i cili ka thënë se Kosova nuk mund të bëjë traktat pasi që nuk ka ushtri dhe një Traktat i Paqes ishte Marrëveshja e Kumanovës ndërmjet NATO-s dhe Ushtrisë së Jugosllavisë. 

Por zëvendëskryeministri vazhdon të përkrahë idenë e tij, duke thënë se pas çdo konflikti mes dy shteteve vendoset një traktat i paqes. 

(er.nu/tg/BalkanWeb)

----------


## ARIANI_TB

Plotesiht 100 % pajtohem me ket mendim-vlersim te Pandeli Majkos. Nuk mund te ket traktat paqeje me nje shtet i cili nuk te pranon, nuk mund te ket traktat paqeje me nje shtet i cili me ane te strukturave te saja kriminele e okupuese mbajn 15 % te territorit tend, nuk mund te ket traktat paqeje me nje shtet i cili ende nuk ka kerkuar asnje falje te vetme per te gjitha ato krime qe i ka bere politika shteterore serbe, nuk mund te kete traktat paqeje me nje shtet qe ende nuk i kthen mbi 1000 te pagjetur.

Keta pushtetare tane te korruptuar, te shantazhuar e servil ndaj bashkesise nderkombetare por edhe servil ndaj vet serbise me politiken e tyre nenshtruese, nuk ju intereson fare Shteti i Kosoves.
Nuk ju intereson a do jet Kosova e Pavarur dhe Sovrane, nuk ju intereson fare a do ket Kosova dhe Shqiptaret e Kosoves Ushtrine e tyre apo jo, nuk ju intereson aspak fare integriteti territorial i Kosoves, ketyre pushtetareve te korruptuar, te shantazhuar dhe servil Ju intereson vetem pushteti. 

Me kete traktat paqeje ndermjet Kosoves dhe Serbise, Kosova do jet pjese autonome - province e Serbise edhe sipas rezolutes 1244 te OKB-se.

----------


## Dar_di

*Finalizimi i raporteve Kosovë - Serbi, nëpërmjet traktatit!*

Ideja për nënshkrimin e një traktati paqeje ndërmjet Kosovës dhe Serbisë, vazhdon të diskutohet në skenën politike në Kosovë.

Zëvendëskryeministri Hajredin Kuçi ka deklaruar të premten se ideja për nënshkrimin e një traktati paqeje me Serbisë, është e menduar mirë. Ai ka theksuar se kjo ide është me peshë politike dhe intelektuale në kuptimin juridik.

Zëvendëskryeministri, njëherësh ministër i Drejtësisë, Hajredin Kuçi, ka thënë se finalizimi i raporteve ndërmjet Kosovës dhe Serbisë, është një traktat paqeje.

“Disa i quajnë traktate për fqinjësi të mirë; ka shtete që e quajnë traktat të miqësisë; por po e thashë në Kosovë, ma zënë për të madhe. Pra, fjala është për një traktat për paqe, që duhet ta rrumbullakojë çdo problem të hapur”, ka thënë Kuçi, pas një takimi me zëvendëskryeministrin e Turqisë, Bekir Bozdag.

Spektri politik opozitar në Kosovë, por edhe deputetë të partive në pushtet, e kanë parë me sy kritik idenë e zëvendëskryeministrit Kuçi. Opozitaret këtë ide e kanë cilësuar si ide të parakohshme dhe vështirë të realizueshme, duke marrë parasysh politikën ekstremiste që ndjek shteti serb karshi Kosovës.

Kuçi ka përsëritur se një traktat paqeje ndërmjet dy shteteve do të ishte më se i nevojshëm. Ai ka sqaruar se traktati parashikon njohjen reciproke mes dy shteteve.

“Traktati nënkupton sovranitetin, ku do të përfshihej edhe çështja e njohjeve reciproke edhe njohjes së tërësisë territoriale edhe të veprimeve, e të operacioneve të luftës dhe çështjeve të tjera. Ne kemi fituar lirinë dhe kemi fituar pavarësinë. Kemi nevojë ne dhe gjeneratave që vijnë që t’ua vëmë paqen e përjetshme në letër, në dokument”, ka shpjeguar Kuçi, raporton “Radio Evropa e Lirë”.

Nga ana tjetër, analistët politikë konsiderojnë se aktualisht nënshkrimi i një traktati paqeje me Serbinë, në këtë kohë, është i pamundur.

“Traktati nuk do të jetë i mundur në këtë kohë, pikërisht duke pasur parasysh rrethanat politike në të cilat zhvillohen marrëdhëniet ndërmjet Kosovës dhe Serbisë, apo në të cilën në fakt zhvillohet kundërshtimi i Serbisë ndaj shtetësisë së Kosovës”, vlerëson analisti Imer Mushkolaj.

Sipas tij, traktati i paqes nënkupton edhe marrjen e përgjegjësive nga të dyja shtetet, ndërsa Serbia një gjë të tillë nuk mund ta bëjë pa një presion të madh ndërkombëtar.

“Në këtë rast, konsideroj se marrja e përgjegjësive nga ana e Serbisë për të gjitha ato krime dhe dëme shumë të mëdha që i ka shkaktuar Kosovës, nuk do të jetë një punë e lehtë”, thotë Mushkolaj.

Sido që të jetë, zyrtarët e ekzekutivit kanë thëne se Kosova është e gatshme të hyjë në bisedime politike me Serbinë, duke besuar se një dialog i tillë do të prodhonte si rezultat nënshkrimin e një traktati paqeje midis dy shteteve. 

_Telegrafi_

----------


## ARIANI_TB

Traktatet behen ndermjet shteteve qe njohin Pavaresine dhe Sovranitetin e tyre. E ne ket rast ndonese Qeveria e Kosoves e njeh Pavaresine dhe Sovranitetin e Serbise gjithahstu edhe kushtetuten e Serbise. Ndersa Serbia nuk e njeh Pavaresine dhe Sovranitetin e Kosoves, dhe sipas kushtetutes se saj Kosova eshte pjese dhe province e pandashme te saj.

Hajredin Kuci, por edhe vet Qeveria e Kosoves ne krye me shefin e Hajredinit permes ketij traktati ndremjet Kosoves dhe Serbise duan qe Shqiptaret e Kosoves tua falin te gjitha ato deme, te gjitha ato masakrime, te gjitha ato dhunime, te gjitha ato prezekutime, te gjitha ato shkatrime e djegje te fshatrave e katuneve, te gjithe ato malltretime, te gjitha ato vrasje, te gjitha ato debime qe politika shteterore shoveniste serbe ka ndjekur ndaj Shqiptareve te Kosoves, jo vetem gjate luftes se fundit por edhe gjate gjithe shekullit te kaluar.

Me kete traktat te Hajredinit dhe shefit te tije, ndermjet Kosoves dhe Serbise dhe ate pa asnje kerkim falje nga ana e shtetit serb, duan qe Shqiptaret e Kosoves ti harrojne mbi 10 mije vet te vrare gjate luftes se fundit, duan qe Shqiptaret e Kosoves ti harrojne mbi 1 mije vete qe ende jane te zhdukur diku neper serbi. Me kete traktat te Hajredinit dhe shefit te tije ndermjet Kosoves dhe Serbise, duan qe Shqiptaret e Kosoves ta harrojne gjithe ate histori te dhimbshme qe Shteti serb ka bere ndaj Shqiptarve.

Serbia ne kushtetuten e saj Kosoven e ka si pjese perberese dhe te pandashme te saj. Tani kjo Qeveri e re e shtetit Serb ne krye me Tomislav Nikolicin President i Serbise, e ish student i Vojisllav Sheshelit, gjithashtu Ivica Dacic si kryeminister i Serbise dhe minister i brendshem (i policise) e isht student i Millosheviqit, dhane betimin e tyre qe Kosoven do ta mbrojne edhe me ushtri nese eshte nevoja. E tani ky far Hajredin Kuci kinse dha doreheqje njeherash, e tani pasi qe u kthe perseri, tani deshiron qe me cdo kusht, se bashku me shefin e tije dhe nje pjese e klanit te tyre, duan qe te vendosin traktat me Nikolicin e Dacicin.

Mendoj qe Populli i Kosoves (Shqiptaret) nuk duhet lejuar nje gje te tille, sepse ne fakt ky traktat do ishte ne mes te Qeverise Thaciste e Kuciste dhe Serbise se Nikolicit e Dacicit.

Traktati i vertete ndermjet Shqiptareve dhe Serbeve do ndodhe vetem ateherash kur Kosova do bashkohet me Shqiperine, dhe politika Shteterore Serbe do kerkoj falje publike ndaj Shqiptareve te Kosoves por edhe ndaj Kombit Shqiptar per te gjitha ato vuajtje te Shqptareve qe kjo politike shteterore e shoveniste e shtetit serb ka vepruar si ne kohen e Millosheviqit, e po ashtu edhe gjate gjithe shekullit te kaluar. 

Ky traktat qe Kucisti dhe shefi i tij Thacisti duan ta bejne - nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse nje traktat i tyre me bashkesine nderkombetare dhe serbise qe keta ende ta mbajne pushtetin.

----------


## EuroStar1

*Thaçi ftesë opozitës të bëhet pjesë e dialogut me Serbinë*

PRISHTINE - Kryeministri i Kosovës, Hashim Thaçi, nuk do të hyjë i vetëm në bisedimet me Serbinë. Udhëheqës të PDK-së kanë thënë për KTV-në se kryeministri do ti bëjë ftesë opozitës për të qenë pjesë e bisedimeve politike me Serbinë. 

Çështjen e përgjegjësisë së bisedimeve politike, PDK gjithashtu do tja kalojë edhe Kuvendit të Kosovës, i cili do të vendosë nëse duhet të zhvillohen apo jo bisedimet politike me Serbinë. 

Adem Grabovci nga kjo parti ka thënë që domosdoshmërisht është e nevojshme që edhe opozita të jetë pjesëmarrëse në bisedimet politike. 

Mirëpo thirrjes së PDK-së, nuk i ka përgjigjur LDK-ja. Kryetari i kësaj Partie Isa Mustafa, ka thënë se LDK-ja nuk ka asnjë arsye që të ketë bisedime politike me Serbinë dhe ata nuk do të jenë pjesë e këtyre bisedimeve. 

(er.nu/BalkanWeb)

p.s 

A i eshte vrare kush keti Thacit ne luft a jo, se nuk e mar vesh kete pune

Bisedime te mbara mes vllezerve per shkaterrimin e Kosoves

----------


## Antiproanti

*"Bisedime politike" per statusin e Kosoves*

Thaqi, Nikoliqi, Daqiqi, Qerveria e Kosoves, Qeveria e Serbise, BE dhe SHBA ...po e pergatisin opinionin per bisedime te reja per statusin e Kosoves. 

Prapa termit "bisedime politike" nuk fshihet asgje me shume ose me pak se vazhdimi i bisedimeve per statusin (politik) te Kosoves.
Konflikti ne "veri te Kosoves" eshte vetem alibi e perdorshme per te gjitha palet, per ta mashtruar opinionin lidhur me permbajtjen dhe qellimin e vertete te ashtuquajturave " bisedime politike" mes Serbise dhe Kosoves. 

Nuk ka asnje dyshim se behet fjale per pazar politik, ku pervec statusit te veriut te Kosoves do te tregtohet edhe statusi i Kosoves. Sepse arsye tjeter per "bisedime politike" cfare kerkohen dhe perceptohen nga te gjitha palet nuk ekzistojne. Pavaresisht faktit qe Thaqi&Co keto "bisedime politike" (realisht bisedime per statusin e Kosoves) do te mundohen dhe do ti paraqesin si "bisedme per fqinjesi te mire", te deshiruara dhe urdheruara nga BE dhe SHBA, bisedme per ceshtje "ndershteterore", bisedime mes dy "shteteve", bisedmi per njohjen e shtetit te Kosoves nga Serbia etj...

Nuk nevojitet ndonje studim i madh per te kuptuar se "bisedimet politike" ne mes te shtetit te Serbise, i cili ka pretendime te hapura territoriale ndaj gjithe territorit te Kosoves, gje qe eshte e sanksionuar ne forme dhe vend prominent edhe ne kushtetuten e ketij shteti,  dhe Kosoves, e cila nuk eshte e njohur, nuk pranohet dhe nuk trajtohet si shtet dhe pale e barabarte po nga i njejti shtet, nuk mund te jene gje tjeter perpos pazar i paster politik per rregullimin e brendshem dhe te jashtem te Kosoves. D.m.th. per statusin e veriut te Kosoves dhe enklavave Serbe, si dhe per statusin nderkombetar te Kosoves ne pergjithesi. 
Me fjale tjera: Serbise po i lejohet edhe nje here te vendose ose bashkevendose per rregullimin e brendshem dhe te jashtem te Kosoves. Qe do te thote se, varesisht nga qendrimet ideologjike dhe qellimet politike dhe straagjike te klikes aktuale ne krye te pushtetit ne Serbi, Kosova ose do te shkoje edhe nje hap te madh drejt ndarjes perfundimtare te veriut te vendit, ose do te vazhdoje edhe shume vite me status quo me te pershtatshme per Serbine dhe serbet e veriut, pa arritur avancim te duhur te legjitimitetit dhe sovranitetit te jashtem...

Sidoqofte, edhe vete fakti qe Thaqi, Qeveria e Kosoves dhe secili qe eshte ne anen e tyre po bejne cdo dite e me shume presion qe edhe opozita aktuale te jete pjese e tradhetise kombetare te radhes, eshte tregues i qarte se behet fjale per pazare me territorin dhe statusin e Kosoves, dhe jo per cfardo bisedimesh politike mes dy shteteve.





> Ja edhe disa prononcime aktuale lidhur me kete teme
> 
> 
> *Dialogu politik, i pashmangshëm, sfidues*
> Xhavit Haliti (PDK)
> http://www.zeri.info/artikulli/3/20/...gshem-sfidues/
> 
> *Deda: Qeveria nuk mund të hyjë vetëm në bisedimet politike*
> Kjo Qeveri nuk mund të hyjë vetë dhe nuk duhet të hyjë vetë në bisedime poltike me Serbinë, sepse është jashtëzakonisht e dobët dhe kjo dobësi shihet në afinitetin e saj që të bëjë kompromise jo të mira për Kosovën, siç ishte rasti i fusnotës; 12 44 në fusnotë, thotë Ilir Deda, drejtor ekzekutiv në Institutin Kosovar për Kërkime dhe Zhvillime të Politikave, KIPRED.
> ...

----------


## halla mine

Fatkeqesisht per shqiptaret(jevgj.. me mire) makina e propagandes ka fillu marshin dhe nuk do ndalet ne menyre paqesore deri ne mision te kryer, ndarjen faktike te Kosoves(qe egziston ne terren) ta shenderroj ne juridike. 
Protesta masive, tjeter alternativ demokratike nuk ka. Meqenese edhe kjo eshte e parealizueshme(..shkak jevgo-shiptart) ateher o do nderpritet shitja zyrtare arbitrarisht me dhune(ne çfaredo menyre) o ja pafshim hajrin kesaj gjysme Kosove qe do na mbetet.

----------


## sheneri

> Fatkeqesisht per shqiptaret(jevgj.. me mire) makina e propagandes ka fillu marshin dhe nuk do ndalet ne menyre paqesore deri ne mision te kryer, ndarjen faktike te Kosoves(qe egziston ne terren) ta shenderroj ne juridike. 
> Protesta masive, tjeter alternativ demokratike nuk ka. Meqenese edhe kjo eshte e parealizueshme(..shkak jevgo-shiptart) ateher o do nderpritet shitja zyrtare arbitrarisht me dhune(ne çfaredo menyre) o ja pafshim hajrin kesaj gjysme Kosove qe do na mbetet.


Qka eshte kjo puna e jote dihet se drenica 100% jan shqiptare e ku i more jevget tash apo do me thene shqiptaret qe punojne arigjisht .

----------


## halla mine

E dyta.....

----------


## sheneri

> E dyta.....


.......Kjo eshe e kuptueshme, tani po i bie se mundi i jone per kete dite qenka bere per arigjinje.

----------

